# Hi to All



## ED932 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Found this site while looking for some wwii pics. Its an awesome forum. 
Were 43, and work for a large mobile/cellular telco. 
Have always had an interest in history especially technical developments during wwii.
Anyway you better chalk up another one for the Aussies, beacuase were in sunny Sydney.
Cheers all.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2008)

Hallo ED932.

Glad to see you on board.Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

G'day Ed from another Aussie in Sunny Brisbane


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Haven't we filled our quota for diggers yet...?? Welcome mate!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Ed. You'll enjoy the place. Oh yea... diggers
are welcome. His Majesty, Wayne Little, the Grand Poo-Bah of Oz
made me an Honorary Aussie.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Gidday mate welcome from South Oz!


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 23, 2008)

hi ya and welcome from sunny ohio, hahaha


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2008)

When did you become an honorary Aussie, Charles? When I asked to be an honorary Englishman, Downwind.Maddl-Land made put me on probation, but thats as far as it got. 

Oh......Welcome Ed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum ED932. It just amazes me how many Aussies have joined this site. Kind of like "moths to the flame".


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought we were going good since the last few members were from Ohio.

Welcome to the forum Ed!


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey there ED932 and greetings from across the ditch 

Welcome mate.


----------

